# Please help!! A-MAZE-N pellets keep going out in brand new MES 40 from SAMS



## redrum (Aug 3, 2013)

I get a real good fire going with the pellets and blow them out.  I put them in my new MES on the drip tray right above the hole.  My drip container/water holder is on the bottom of my smoker.  I have the chip loader pulled out around 2 inches.  I have the vent wide open.  I had been using water so i just poured out the water.  I also have tin foil on the drip trap and foil on the bottom of my smoker.

What do i need to do to keep it lit?  PLEASE help as i am currently "smoking" a 20 lb peice of pork!!!


----------



## redrum (Aug 3, 2013)

should i microwave my pellets and light them again?


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds like you have an air flow problem.  The pellets aren't getting enough air to keep them lit.


----------



## geerock (Aug 3, 2013)

Had the same problem with the gen 2 mes.  The airflow is very restrictive.  I took the stock exhaust vent out and got an adjustable elbow from lowes that fits right into the hole.  Got an adjustable butterfly damper that fits in the elbow.  Pull out the chip loader about 2 to 3 inches and voila........ plenty of air.  Pellets stay lit.  Less overshoot on the set temp.  No moisture forming on the glass or meat so no smudging.  Less chance of bitter smoke taste from smoke hanging in the chamber too long.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes put them in the microwave. Make sure you have them going real good before you put it in the MES

Is it by chance Cherry? If so cherry needs to be mixed with something else.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tromaron (Aug 5, 2013)

Microwaving helped some when I was having trouble.  But now I get much better results by just loading & putting the AMNPS in my smoker for an hour while it pre-heats.  Hot pellets light & stay lit easily.


----------



## bobbygee (Aug 6, 2013)

Mailbox mod would take care of this issue.You'll never have to worry about nuking, air flow or drippings onto your AMNPS.













closeup.jpg



__ bobbygee
__ Aug 6, 2013






1 mailbox,1 can of peas, 1 vent elbow, some flashing













mailbox.jpg



__ bobbygee
__ Aug 6, 2013


















mailbox2.jpg



__ bobbygee
__ Aug 6, 2013


















pellets.jpg



__ bobbygee
__ Aug 6, 2013


----------



## dockman (Aug 6, 2013)

Love the mailbox mod! I live in a very high humidity state so nuking or putting pellets in smoker while warming up is a must.


----------



## dockman (Aug 6, 2013)

Love the mailbox mod! I live in a very high humidity state so nuking or putting pellets in smoker while warming up is a must.


----------



## pstefl (Aug 7, 2013)

Geerock,
Where do you place your pellet tray in your mes40?  Can you post a picture of your mod?  I'd like to give it a try 
Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 7, 2013)

One thing for sure...send Todd a PM...he will gladly help you figure out what is going on and where the sweet spot would be for your particular smoker.

Kat


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry I'm late to the party!!!

Yup, they guys hit the nail on the head!

Airflow is an issue in the new MES 40

Remove the water pan and place it on the floor

The AMNPS must be placed on the hole where the water pan previously was

Pull the chip loader out 2"

Open the exhaust 100%

A slight breeze also helps with draft in the new MES

Todd


----------



## sodak (Aug 8, 2013)

I am having the same issue also with a MES40 GEN 2.  My first try with the AMNPS Monday.  I was doing some ribs.  I tried with the chip loader out 2 inches, chip loader all the way out, chip tray out slightly, chip tray all the way out, AMNPS  on the bottom of the smoker, AMNPS on the bottom shelf, I even tried to put a small desk fan near the chip loader to make sure there is air flow (my MES40 is on a covered porch close to the house so the breeze may not get to it as well as it should).  I loaded the water pan with sand and covered it with foil also for the first time.  I was going to try a cold smoke or maybe some jerky where a constant temp is not as much of a issue  this weekend to see if I could get it going.  I will try to put the water pan on the drip tray and put the AMNPS in its place and see how it goes.

Is there any other suggestions I could/should try?

Wes


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 9, 2013)

The AMNPS must sit directly above the hole for the water pan

This seems to be the only area where it can get enough draft to work properly


----------



## geerock (Aug 9, 2013)

You need to open the exhaust vent opening.  You can let all the air in you want but if it has no where to go it will not flow.


----------



## sodak (Aug 10, 2013)

So I did some jerky today (that is a different subject that I will start tomorrow) and I started the AMNPS and had it stall a couple of times but only took putting the fan on it to get it started again.  The AMNPS was put on top of the hole where the water pan use to be.  I removed the water pan down to the drip pan.  I had put the fan within a couple of inches of the whole where the chip loader would have normally been at and after the last time stalling I decided I would put the fan right up against the hole (with the chip loader removed).  It seemed to keep the smoke going for the rest of the time (about 2 hours).  I had the exhaust vent wide open.  I am going to try again tomorrow with some cheese I have been wanting to try.  The only thing I am not sure of is with the amount of air I was pushing thru the chip loader hole to keep the AMNPS going was any of the smoke getting to the jerky (or will it get to the cheese) or did it just push right on out the exhaust?

Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.

Sodak


----------

